# OT: Worlds Largest Grizzly Bear



## keebs3 (Feb 19, 2004)

I still can't figure out how to post a picture in here from my computer, so you'll have to click the link to see the freakin huge thing:

Grizzly Bear 

Make sure you read the part at the bottom, wow!

JMK


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Crap man if that thing is 12'6" at the shoulder it must stand a toatal of 15 feet or so at the top of it's head!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Crap man


Yep, that woulda been me.


----------



## keebs3 (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Crap man if that thing is 12'6" at the shoulder it must stand a toatal of 15 feet or so at the top of it's head!



Maybe he could be our backup center!  

JMK


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>keebs3</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


probably have a better FG% than Przyblahblah.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

The pictures are authentic, but some of the details are confused.


http://urbanlegends.about.com/library/bl-grizzlybear5.htm



> In real life, the big grizzly measured 10' 6" from nose to tail and weighed in at an estimated 1,000 to 1,200 pounds — unusually large for the vicinity, says the USDA Forest Service, but not quite a world record, nor even an Alaskan record. It was killed on October 14, 2001 by U.S. Air Force Airman Theodore Winnen on Hinchinbrook Island, Prince William Sound. The photos were taken by his hunting partner, Staff Sgt. James Urban. Both were stationed at Eielson Air Force Base near Fairbanks at the time.
> 
> . . . .
> 
> Winnen's weapon was a 338-caliber Winchester Magnum, not a 7mm semi-automatic as alleged. The first bullet pierced the bear's brain but left it standing; five more in the chest finally brought it down.



Snopes says about the same thing.


In any event, the pictures are still pretty damn cool.


----------



## keebs3 (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> The pictures are authentic, but some of the details are confused.
> 
> 
> ...



Showoff!  

JMK


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

A bullet pierced his brain and it took *5* more bullets to take it down. Jeez.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Here are the pics so you don't have to click the link if you don't want to...


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

WOW!

I guess that was kind of the Shaq of grizzly bears.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>e_blazer1</b>!
> WOW!
> 
> I guess that was kind of the Shaq of grizzly bears.


No wonder the bullet in the brain didn't affect it.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Jeez that thing's massive...


----------



## CatchNRelease (Jan 2, 2003)

*Gotta Love It!*



> Originally posted by <b>Crazy Fan From Idaho</b>!
> 
> 
> No wonder the bullet in the brain didn't affect it.


:laugh:

Go Blazers


----------



## MrWonderful (May 18, 2003)

*Imagine what the Giant Short-faced Bear was like*

They were around until the end of the last ice age (12,000 years bp) and weighed 1800 lbs and stood 11 ft tall. I heard them referred to as the ice age T Rex of North America, and were supposed to have been responsible for keeping most of the humans off this continent until they became extinct.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Imagine what the Giant Short-faced Bear was like*



> Originally posted by <b>MrWonderful</b>!
> They were around until the end of the last ice age (12,000 years bp) and weighed 1800 lbs and stood 11 ft tall. I heard them referred to as the ice age T Rex of North America, and were supposed to have been responsible for keeping most of the humans off this continent until they became extinct.












A short faced bear compared to the modern day bears


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Crap man if that thing is 12'6" at the shoulder it must stand a toatal of 15 feet or so at the top of it's head!


Hmmmm, I wonder if it made a whooping sound?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

:jawdrop:Holy :cthread:


----------

